# Exotic Pet Awareness Day 2011



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

This years Exotics Day is on Sunday 17th July, 10.30am till 4.30pm.
Same venue, The Ark Animal Sanctuary, Evesham, Worcestershire.
http://www.thearkanimalsanctuary.co.uk/

This years event has more stalls booked (assuming they all turn up of course!!) and there will be representation for:

_Skunks_
_The British Raccoon Society_
_Gophers_
_Ferret Rescue_
_Belgian Hares_
_Skinny & Baldwin Pigs_
_African Pygmy Hedgehogs_
_British Tarantula Society_
_The Living Rainforest_
_The Flashman Foxes_
_Debonaire Exotic Animal Encounters accompanied by Heathers Exotic Rodents_
_Parrotlinks Parrots_
_Tiger Awareness_

To name but a few.......



All this as well as the many animals living at the sanctuary to meet & greet :2thumb: Plus there will be a bouncy castle, raffle, on site refreshments & of course all the amenities of the adjoining mini shopping village Evesham Country Park, Home Page 
and Evesham Vale Light Railway Evesham Vale Light Railway - Home

There are plenty of picnic areas for those who enjoy alfresco dining, but alternative eateries are on site & there is also a pub that does 2 for £11 at the entrance to the Country Park. There is also a hotel at the entrance to the shopping village if you fancied a whole weekend away :no1:

The day is a fun but educational day for all who attend, but also will help raise much needed funds for the sanctuary. Entrance prices are on the Sanctuaries website.


If anyone wants a flyer to print off tat gives £2 discount against a family entrance ticket, please PM your e-mail address. Alternatively if anyone would like to print a poster off & put them up in your local area, it would be much appreciated.

Feel free to bring your own exotic pets along so they can have an away play day - make sure they are up to date with inoculations etc if they need them.

One final thing, dogs are allowed in the sanctuary on a lead but please remember there will be lots of other animals not in enclosures & to keep them under control.

If any further info is required please feel free to ask either on this thread or in a PM to myself.


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Can't wait! If anyone around the Sheffield area is driving and fancies sharing petrol, me and my o/h were planning on going :mrgreen:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Forgot to state the £2 discount on family entrance price (which is 2 kids 2 adults) only applies for this event!

Also if anyone fancies joining in the event by hosting their own stall, we still have space - sugar gliders are not represented yet, nor are amphibians & reptiles. There is also room for rattie reps from fancy to giant pouchies. Bound to have missed out some other animal groups, so get in touch if you think you can offer to host your own stall :2thumb:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just thinking the other day about this and how I was going to make a thread asking if it was happening this year and if so when!

I was gutted I missed last years, deffinately will be coming to this years!!


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

I am hoping to make it too (small person permitting). Sounds like a great day


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

i will be there what do you mean by stalls? stand behind your stool allday chatting about the animals you bring????


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> Forgot to state the £2 discount on family entrance price (which is 2 kids 2 adults) only applies for this event!
> 
> Also if anyone fancies joining in the event by hosting their own stall, we still have space - sugar gliders are not represented yet, nor are amphibians & reptiles. There is also room for rattie reps from fancy to giant pouchies. Bound to have missed out some other animal groups, so get in touch if you think you can offer to host your own stall :2thumb:


I would be more than happy to bring my suggies, though this would really depend on whether I can find anyone to share lifts with, as getting there is going to be a bit of a nightmare by public transport!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought you had reptiles covered? my offer is still there if you want me to do those too


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

x Sarah x said:


> I thought you had reptiles covered? my offer is still there if you want me to do those too


I am still waiting on full confirmation but have you on stand by :whistling2:



> i will be there what do you mean by stalls? stand behind your stool allday chatting about the animals you bring????


I was implying if anyone breeds or keeps specific animals like sugar gliders, kangaroos, whatever etc......they might like to have their own stand/stall to talk to visitors about the pros cons, the correct care & husbandry of that specific type of animal. Not just have a stall & bring your pets to talk with people - that happens anyway as people walk round with their own pets or groups of fellow keepers/interested parties gather to chat.

Everyone is welcome to bring their exotic pet, or dogs (kept under full supervision of course & on a lead at all times) along to join in the fun - however I must remind people to be sensible about lots of animals in close proximity & to ensure any inoculations are up to date etc.


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

This sounds fantastic, as long as we have no disasters I am going!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

At last I can now confirm we have reptile representation in the form of KBN reptiles, Coventry :2thumb:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

1 week to go!!

Still have space for extra stalls if anyone wants to join us for the day?
No cost for stalls & electricity can be supplied if needed but is limited.

Can I also remind people this is *NOT a sales day*, so no animals available at the event but there should be dry goods being sold on a few stalls.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Due to various reasons can people wanting to meet & hand over animals they are selling/buying NOT do so in the grounds of Evesham Country Park & most definitely not within the Ark Animal Sanctuary.

There are plenty of lay bys close to the Country Park & also a Hotel/Petrol Station at the entrance.........please use these.

Also if collecting in the morning don't leave the animals unattended in a closed vehicle all day - we don't want a "police dog" scenario on our hands :gasp:

If anyone is caught doing so they will politely be asked to vacate the Sanctuary/Country Park.


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Last year people were walking round not knowing who other forum members were = so this year if anyone wants, they can get a sticky label & write their names & user names on, so if they bump into others they will have a clue as to who they are chatting too :whistling2:

These will be available from the Show Organisers Tent (look for a very red gazebo by the piggies & KBN Reptiles) :2thumb:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome  Cant wait! It'll be good to meet others and see all the animals. Will the rest of the sanctuary be open to look around too? And the shops and that? Just thinking because its a Sunday. Woop woop :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm excited now  Should be good fun. If the OH decides he cba to drive there I will be so very annoyed. I want skunky cuddles :flrt:


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Cant wait! have promised Hobo a day out but Buff will prob stay at home to keep Nanny company with the doggies,only downside of stalls is spending so many pennies! Poss one space left in car if anyone coming from York x


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Should be a fantastic day, I'm brinning a few peeps with me, inc my OH in the hope that I can persuade him into letting me have a few more family members, I'm gunna hit him with the cute fluffy factor :whistling2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> Awesome  Cant wait! It'll be good to meet others and see all the animals. Will the rest of the sanctuary be open to look around too? And the shops and that? Just thinking because its a Sunday. Woop woop :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: :lol2:


The rest of the sanctuary is open :2thumb: as is the coffe shop and pottery painting within the sactuary.
A short walk from the sanctuary is the country park which is infact a small shopping village and they will be open also.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

I went with my GF last year, weather was fine but this year looks really crappo!!! Still might go but will there be better cover than last year......mud springs to mind, lol!
And is there final conf. of attendees/exhibitors, so to speak!?

Dave.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Awesome thanks  

Whos coming from where? I'm coming from West Sussex, should take me (my mum) about 2 and a half hours  Love parents eyy


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Hope it all goes well tomorrow. : victory:
Very disappointed that I can't go this year


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Ooh my geogs terrible,told Andrew months ago i was desp to go and take one of cooney's, didnt realise till this morning was 160 miles as were from York,bless his little nylon socks he still says we can go,YIPEE!:no1:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Been there all afternoon, setting up bits an pieces ready for tomorrow.

Has been raining on and off but ground remains dry, no mud.

Looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow. 

Remember to come to the Event Organiser / Debonaire Exotic Animal Tent and get yourself a label and introduce yourselves.

No point confirming Stalls as some may not appear on the day but up to now the Ark should be full. 
Also there are a number of new additions to the Ark and also might be one or two suprises for you all on the day.

Neil


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> I went with my GF last year, weather was fine but this year looks really crappo!!! Still might go but will there be better cover than last year......mud springs to mind, lol!
> And is there final conf. of attendees/exhibitors, so to speak!?
> 
> Dave.


Bring an umbrella then :whistling2::lol2:

This is the UK........and if people enjoy Glastonbury then I am sure they can make the most of a few showers & use the gazebos, coffee shop & animal enclosures for shelter :2thumb: Plus there is the garden centre & shops in the Country Park you could stay dry inside.

Look forward to seeing everyone later today.


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Weather was alright! It was a really good day thanks  Worth the travelling hehe! :2thumb: If the same is on next year i'll bring my skunks! :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

hiya
it was an amazing day i loved the priarie dogs and the fennecs .I was running all over the place looking 4 that anteeter and it turned out 2 B in the first place 1 looked.the parots/owls where cool along with the skunks & ferrets running around.
def going next year.


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

It was excellent, and I was very good and didn't steal anyones pets :gasp:

I think Nora the desert hedgehog stole the show for me


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

I know.
it was the anteater 4 me
although the fennecs where awsome


----------



## kimdj86 (Feb 14, 2011)

Fantastic day, thank you everyone who made it happen :2thumb:

can not wait till next year if you do it again.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you to all who organized etc, really great afternoon.....weather turned out ok ish, ultimately.

Good to meet ya Kodakira family! And good to meet Carlycharly, along with Elina and her very lovely foxies, Michelle the coonie lady (!) plus a few others around! Slugsiss, tried to keep a lookout for ya but clearly I shouldve been wearing my specs......  Had to keep dragging Linda (OH) from anything that remotely resembled a raccoon, lol!

Dave.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Gutted I didn't get there, I was getting a lift from someone who decided this morning that weather was too crap and we shouldn't bother 
Even went on a practice trip last month to test the timing.


----------



## satinbaby (Aug 3, 2010)

Hello All...
May I take this opportunity to say thank you for today we really enjoyed it as did the Skinny and Baldwin pigs! Was great to feel so warm and welcome from everyone as it was our first year we were a tad worried! I was so surprised at how many people have not encountered them before and were really interested as to what they were!
Thank you very much to Ken and of course the gopher tent who we completely poached in on under their gazebo! ....Thank you ! Sharlene and Karen xx


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks to organisers, we had fun  
I liked so many things, saw a lot of animals I'd not actually seen up close before too so that was cool, Oscar (son, one) had fun with the ferrets, I liked the baby coati and the skunks, OH loved the foxes  Hadn't been to the animal sanctuary before either and I sooo loved the genets, they are one of my favourite animals and we managed to go in when they were being fed and not hiding in the box, woo!

Shame we arrived so late because we got lost :blush: We put the postcode in the sat nav and it sent us to houses, we had to knock on doors and ask, lol
Must have miss typed it maybe?

Oh and the fudge shop was good too XD


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

satinbaby said:


> Hello All...
> May I take this opportunity to say thank you for today we really enjoyed it as did the Skinny and Baldwin pigs! Was great to feel so warm and welcome from everyone as it was our first year we were a tad worried! I was so surprised at how many people have not encountered them before and were really interested as to what they were!
> Thank you very much to Ken and of course the gopher tent who we completely poached in on under their gazebo! ....Thank you ! Sharlene and Karen xx


and they were lovely


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

So yesterday we went to the Ark in Evesham, Worcestershire for the exotic pet awareness day. 
We got up at 6am to try to get everyone in the car but we could only fit Harry OR Valla and Sapphire (the arctic) in the car. We decided to take the girls as then there were 2 species and not just one. When we got there we borrowed a silver fox from a friend.
Our gazebo was very, very busy with people wanting to see the kits so I did not get to see much at all so I just have photos of our gazebo which I thought you guys might want to see!



























































































Our very pretty gazebo nearly blew away 3 times, all of which Sapphire slept through however Valla was very awake each time which totally freaked her out! (Typically the one who is now old enough to be worried by flying things just had to be awake!) Thank you to those of you who helped me hold it down. :2thumb:

As you will notice our fennecs were not in attendance, this is as on July 12th in the early hours of the morning four beautiful baby fennecs joined the flashman house hold! They will be one week old tomorrow! We are not out of the woods yet but they are doing well so far.

The girls were filmed allot by two T.V. stations and will be on T.V. in October with many of the other animals that were there. 

It was so great to meet many of you and put faces to names. 
-
Elina


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

Elina said:


> As you will notice our fennecs were not in attendance, this is as on July 12th in the early hours of the morning four beautiful baby fennecs joined the flashman house hold!


Oh congrats! Your girls are beautiful, I would have liked to have said hi but you were always surrounded by people - not surpringly


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

ELINA!!!! YOU DIDN'T TELL ME YOU HAD BABY FENNECS! PICS PICS PICS! (as soon as possible when they are ready please nicely) 

Now that I have shouted that *ahem composure*. Looks great. Hope you had a good day. Lovely to see a pic of sapphire too.

Sounds like you are going to be very busy over the next few months. I'll have to come to you instead!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Nix said:


> ELINA!!!! YOU DIDN'T TELL ME YOU HAD BABY FENNECS! PICSPICS PICS! (as soon as possible when they are ready please nicely)
> 
> Now that I have shouted that *ahem composure*. Looks great. Hope you had a good day. Lovely to see a pic of sapphire too.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to be very busy over the next few months. I'll have to come to you instead!


 
*NIX! OKAY OKAY OKAY!* :lol2:

I didn't tell anyone actually, it was a surprise for those who attended the awareness day the same as Sapphire hehe!

As I said we are not out of the woods as they are still so very tiny and fragile. I shall make a blog post about them when I have a moment free. 
-
Elina


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> Slugsiss, tried to keep a lookout for ya but clearly I shouldve been wearing my specs......


Same here, doesn't help with the fact that I have no idea what you look like  I wasn't wearing my white label with my name on...woops  

When the bouncy castle went down, the first thing my mum said was "Jazz did you burst the bouncy castle!!" So I had to have a picture taken pretending I burst it...

And I liked the foxes and the SKINNY PIGS!!!!! Amazing.
And i also loved that Alpaca, the one that had had his coat shaved off  Haha


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

sam gamgee said:


> Thank you to all who organized etc, really great afternoon.....weather turned out ok ish, ultimately.
> 
> Good to meet ya Kodakira family! And good to meet Carlycharly, along with Elina and her very lovely foxies, Michelle the coonie lady (!) plus a few others around! Slugsiss, tried to keep a lookout for ya but clearly I shouldve been wearing my specs......  Had to keep dragging Linda (OH) from anything that remotely resembled a raccoon, lol!
> 
> Dave.


Hi 

It was a pleasure to meet you :2thumb: enjoyed the chat.

Thanks everyone for coming and making it a good day. Was really nice to put some faces to names.

Only regret was that I was unable to get round and visit some of the stands myself. 

Best Wishes

Neil and the kodakira clan


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

:2thumb:

Dave.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

slugsiss32 said:


> Same here, doesn't help with the fact that I have no idea what you look like  I wasn't wearing my white label with my name on...woops
> 
> When the bouncy castle went down, the first thing my mum said was "Jazz did you burst the bouncy castle!!" So I had to have a picture taken pretending I burst it...
> 
> ...


Never thought of that! I did think of you when we were on our way (with OH & freind with her 2 girls...) but once we arrived (M6 in Lancs was really bad! Months worth of rain in a few days) after the three hour slow trip, I was busy making sure Lin wasnt doing anything rash....should be used to it bby now, lol.

Hope your skunkies are doing well.......:flrt:

Dave. x


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

A big thanks to everyone that attended & made the day a great success and of course all the stall holders that provided such a varied & interesting array of animals/advice.

Even bigger thanks to my fellow organisers; kodakira clan, Laura, David & Stacey AKA Gophers UK, Holly & all the volunteers & of course Chris & Dean at the Ark & all their crew who worked so hard getting things ready for the day.

Initial figures show the sanctuary took over £2000 on the day, am yet to have final numbers.

It was good to meet new people & put faces to names as well as meeting up with those I already know.......a super chance to catch up with people you have not seen in ages or out Internet pals. :2thumb:

Once again, thank you one & all for making the Exotic Pet Awareness Day (EPAD) a huge success.

One last thing - so far we only have 1 complaint, which was made on the day. A guy & his mum wanted a refund after apparently only taking 30 minutes to walk round & the fact they did not see anything exotic :gasp:
Dean the manager asked what they thought "exotic" animals looked like, but got no reply, so he asked if had expected to see Tigers being walked around on leads - apparently that was very sarcastic of him :whistling2:. Suffice to say they were sent on their way with no refund & all the contact details for Trading Standards & the Zoo licensing body :no1:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> A big thanks to everyone that attended & made the day a great success and of course all the stall holders that provided such a varied & interesting array of animals/advice.
> 
> Even bigger thanks to my fellow organisers; kodakira clan, Laura, David & Stacey AKA Gophers UK, Holly & all the volunteers & of course Chris & Dean at the Ark & all their crew who worked so hard getting things ready for the day.
> 
> ...


No exotics!!!! What the hell were they expecting?

Gutted I couldn't make it down. You will have to run one up in the North somewhere so I can come along!

Nic


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought it was an excellent day! very good.

My only wish is that they'd do the same thing for Heronsfield Rescue centre, they could do with the publicity and funding...

but apart from that, brill and was totally gutted not to have been there with the Hares but i just had too much going on at home 
Deffo up for next year though!


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

> One last thing - so far we only have 1 complaint, which was made on the day. A guy & his mum wanted a refund after apparently only taking 30 minutes to walk round & the fact they did not see anything exotic


Haha, heard someone talking about this whilst we were there! Crazy


----------



## Nell (May 3, 2011)

Nix said:


> No exotics!!!! What the hell were they expecting?
> 
> Gutted I couldn't make it down. You will have to run one up in the North somewhere so I can come along!
> 
> Nic


Totally agree, I really wanted to make it down to this, but would've taken about 4 hours with public transport. Run one up north and I will be there in a flash!
Can't believe anyone complained, it sounded immense!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

carlycharlie said:


> A guy & his mum wanted a refund after apparently only taking 30 minutes to walk round & the fact they did not see anything exotic :gasp:


hiya
how exactly can u not see anything exotic.
last time i checked skunks, raccoons, anteeters, pony's, foxes, parrots, lizards,snakes,frogs and prairie dogs were considered exotic.if they aren't what on earth is?


----------



## JJReptiles (Jan 20, 2009)

fardilis said:


> hiya
> how exactly can u not see anything exotic.
> last time i checked skunks, raccoons, anteeters, pony's, foxes, parrots, lizards,snakes,frogs and prairie dogs were considered exotic.if they aren't what on earth is?


and ferrets


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Dean the manager of the Ark Sanctuary phoned last night to say they raised £2400 would I say a big thank you to everyone for their support.

We are currently in discussion about next years event & will be finding out how much big marquees would be - these might solve the weather issues that arose :2thumb: Only thing is if we have to hire such large items it means less money raised for the sanctuary.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

This is great news congrats. I'll have to start planning to come next year!


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Nix said:


> This is great news congrats. I'll have to start planning to come next year!


Come with me and Andrew,hopefully youll be used to us by then,(never mind the coonies! So pleased about amout raised.At one point Andrew was trying to put back together parrott tent roof (as is a giant) his trousers were coming down and Hobo just wanted to bite his bum! Id asked to be taken for my birthday day out and it was best trip i couldve made,thanks to everyone there x


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Coonies I can handle. Sallie's oreo jumps up the back of my legs like he does to her son to get me to wrestle him on the ground. Very funny. 

Big plans, sounds good  Hopefully I may have some more exotics of my own by then!

Andrew = giant. My OH Martyn is 6ft so what do you class as giant?!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Mimozine! I was the burke that got you mixed up with someone else when I was on my way in......I`m such a cretin at times, so apologies!!

Dave.


----------



## mimozine (Feb 4, 2011)

Nix said:


> Coonies I can handle. Sallie's oreo jumps up the back of my legs like he does to her son to get me to wrestle him on the ground. Very funny.
> 
> Big plans, sounds good  Hopefully I may have some more exotics of my own by then!
> 
> Andrew = giant. My OH Martyn is 6ft so what do you class as giant?!


He is just over 6ft 4 so always wear my heels,however this was not a great idea walking round evesham last week, I was in agony!


----------

